# 33 Jr. Statesman "Original Cactus Pen" with mesquite boxes



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

I was approached by a company in Houston, to make 15-18 Jr. Statesmen "Original Cactus Pens"™ with laser engraved Mesquite boxes. Well, I reluctantly accepted the commission (I hate production work!) and the order started to grow. First, they changed it to 20 sets, then 24, then 29, and finally, 33! The due date was short (6 weeks) and I am now COMPLETELY sick of making cactus pens and mesquite boxes! 

This order was for Energy XXI, an oil and gas company who is having a "bond closing" dinner for some of the biggest investment guys in the US. I am hoping that this big order opens some doors into the high end corporate world.

Anyway, here are some pics of the finished order. The pens are all made with my Crystal Clear "Original Cactus Blanks"™ reverse painted black and finished with a CA finish. The kit is the Jr. Statesman platinum with black ti. The boxes are from Texas Mesquite that I salvaged from road construction sites, sawed into lumber on my sawmill, and dried. The box finish is 4 coats of Deft satin lacquer.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Those are beautiful!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, those look fantastic. Great job. However, I looked and can't see my name on any of them boxes. Whats up with that?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Great job Curtis.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

2cool


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Very nice job, Curtis.. I know what ya mean with getting sick of production orders. This was supposed to be a 'hobby' for me..and now I'm about 20 behind on Christmas orders.. Beautiful work..partcularly like the 'personalized' boxes.. Do you do your own engraving ?

Also sympathize with ya on the 'pirating' of your great idea. Over the last many decades of 'bidness' I've come up with some great ideas...and, when one really worked...I knew in just a short time somebody would hijack the idea and cut my throat. Wise old man told me long ago.."Jim, there ain't nothing in the world you can think up and market that some ******* ain't gonna copy and sell for less"... Just free enterprise at work, I guess, but still pizzez us off...

Kudos on the pens...and the inspiration....:cheers:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I love those Cactus Pens and those boxes are also very nice! Good Work!


Tortuga....does that mean that you don't have time to make a couple pens for me?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

trodery said:


> I love those Cactus Pens and those boxes are also very nice! Good Work!
> 
> Tortuga....does that mean that you don't have time to make a couple pens for me?


Amigo...for YOU... I'll stop the whole dammed world and grind out whatever you want..... Your 'credit account' is already overflowing at the geezer's double-wide...:rotfl:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

That's VERY IMPRESSIVE!


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

WOW, very nice work.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Daaaaaaaaayyyummmmn!!!* AWESOME...SIMPLY AWESOME!


----------



## Fishin Tails (Mar 21, 2007)

Very fine work. You are one interesting pen maker. A well deserved congratulations on very beautiful work.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Absolutely incredible. Should be some mighty proud folks after that meeting.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Those are awesome, Curtis!!!


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

Awesome work!


----------

